# What's your favorite Animal Crossing game?



## nnsfa (Jun 27, 2016)

Vote which one and respond why


----------



## Crona (Jun 27, 2016)

new leaf! i have a lot of memories of the gamecube version from my childhood, however. but there were just so many great features added to new leaf, and it's definitely the most fun to play for me. and being able to visit other player's so easily is something that i feel like wasn't there in the previous titles.


----------



## Yumetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

i loved wild world, since that was my first, but there's villagers that only feature in new leaf that i consider my dreamies, and there's a lot of features in new leaf (such as being able to decorate the town to my liking, and being the mayor in general!) that makes it ten times more fun imo.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm really liking this New Leaf. City Folk comes in as a close second, but nothing can beat New Leaf as of right now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Gee. They're all great.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 27, 2016)

I haven't played the GameCube one but out of the next three, New Leaf would be my favorite just because the number of features completely outnumbers the other two.

My Rankings would be

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Wild World


----------



## Soraru (Jun 28, 2016)

the only animal crossing game ive played is new leaf but i wish i had the gamecube version. ive always wanted to play it.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't played + or e+, but I doubt many people play those games anyway, I've played the rest though, so here's my personal opinion.

1. CF/LGTTC
2. WW
3. GCN
4. N64
5. NL

I don't play GCN and N64 that much, and N64 is basically GCN with less features and minor differences. They are both fun to play, especially GCN since it has more content. Plus and GCN fixed a lot of the problems N64 had, apparently, which is why I ranked GCN higher. I've heard e+ is like the jump between GCN and WW, someday I might get it.

WW is what I consider the better of the two handheld games. It removed and butchered a lot of the stuff GCN had, but it also had plenty of new features, and I really like the touch controls. This one has my favorite villager dialogue, and the special NPCs had more fleshed out personalities. There's a large amount of new characters, along with new villagers, such as the monkeys, Ruby, and Whitney. It had amazing graphics for an early DS game, and has good graphics for the DS in general. It introduced my favorite Animal Crossing music. Many more new things were introduced as well, such as tools. Villagers wouldn't simply move out without notice and would be in boxes if you visited their house when they were trying to move. For the first time, you could play AC with friends near and far. This game made AC like it is today. However, it loses points for the removal of most holidays, one of the biggest aspects of GCN, and overall having the removal of many things from GCN. It was still very fun, however, and is my second favorite, only behind CF.

CF was a game that improved on WW. It introduced new NPCs, villagers, and various features like it's DS equivalent. One of the biggest things it improved on was the online. You could now do things such as have K.K. play a song while friends were over. With Wii speak you could chat with friends faster, and with your own voice. There were default messages you could click on so you could chat with someone in a simpler way. It also had a city where most of the shops were all in one spot so you didn't have to run back and forth between one spot in your town and another. Silver tools were introduced, which weren't as weak as regular tools, but weren't the ultimate gold tools. The graphics were the best yet. Some features from GCN returned, such as holidays, ledges, Wisp, and various villagers cut in WW, while still retaining most of the features from the previous game. You could degrade your Nook store if you wanted to after you unlocked Nookingtons. However, it loses points for having not as decent villager discussion as WW, the grass destruction, and not being able to go to the city with friends. It is my favorite AC game.

NL appears to have thrown almost everything CF introduced out the window. Even store degrading, which would have fit perfectly with being the mayor, was cut. The mayor feature didn't even have much. It was simply a few minor gameplay changes, and PWPs, which already existed in e+. Dream towns felt pointless to me, as you couldn't take anything from there back with you. Red turnips were removed and not replaced with anything. The artstyle changed completely, and now it's much too realistic. It appears to have lost that Animal Crossing charm. (Also, Tom Nook is now wearing a sweater which I find to be ugly, no offense.) I didn't really like the music, to be honest. The town layout seems to be the most boring in this game, with no ledges or special features like islands, bays, or canyons. The only features which I think stand out are club tortimer, and best friends chat, and both will become useless when the online is cut off. If anything, it's a spiritual sequel to GCN, which is what CF pretty much is as well.

I've also played HHD, but I can't really rate it since it's a spin-off. I like Lottie though, I hope she has a major role in the next new AC game.

These are just my opinions, you don't have to agree with them.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 28, 2016)

New leaf as I havent played much of the others. The only other ac game Ive had was wild world but even that one I havent played as much compared to new leaf. That is because when i discovered acww, new leaf was about to be released and I jumped onto the new one.  I also love how in new leaf you have a lot of control over your dream town outcome


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't played the Gamecube or City Folk games, but out of the two I have played, New Leaf just has better graphics, more customization and fun features, and is all-in-all a better game. Although I will say that Wild World's cranky villagers were a million times better, they were a lot more actually cranky which made it a lot more rewarding when they'd say nice, friendly things.


----------



## avery (Jun 28, 2016)

I personally love the gamecube version so much, partly because it introduced me to the series, but I just have so many childhood memories from it :') but i mean all of the other games are so amazing and ahhhh idk new leaf is reeeally awesome too. I have no idea why wild world is so low on the poll? in my opinion city folk is the worst, partly because it was the opposite of portable, i also have a deep hatred for the wiimote but all of them were great.


----------



## nnsfa (Jun 28, 2016)

avery said:
			
		

> I personally love the gamecube version so much, partly because it introduced me to the series, but I just have so many childhood memories from it :') but i mean all of the other games are so amazing


Same, but I'm the type to look past nostalgia, and IMO gameplay-and-graphics-wise the newer games (City Folk is the best IMO) are better.






			
				avery said:
			
		

> and ahhhh idk new leaf is reeeally awesome too.


I would agree with New Leaf being great but for some reason it's just missing that Animal Crossing charm.






			
				avery said:
			
		

> I have no idea why wild world is so low on the poll? in my opinion city folk is the worst, partly because it was the opposite of portable, i also have a deep hatred for the wiimote


City Folk is Wild World but 100x better.  I can't really argue with the portable point because it doesn't matter to me, but I can see how it would matter to some people.  You can have AC:GC like controls by plugging in a Nunchuk.


----------



## Perri (Jun 29, 2016)

City Folk + Nunchuk

My history with Animal Crossing is foggy up until the 2010s. At that point, I was still very much enjoying Animal Crossing: City Folk, and I continued to play constantly until New Leaf came out. I'm not sure if I got Wild World or City Folk first, but I do remember playing and enjoying City Folk differently. I just really got more out of City Folk for some reason. My only gaming console I currently play with is my 3DS, which arguably is past it's prime anyways. I still prefer home consoles to portables, regardless. Something about immersion. I dunno.

I liked the aspect of the City. It was always exciting, but retreating to the familiar village came with a feeling of solace as if you went to a big city in real life. I think it was the more relatable game to me, coming from a somewhat rural town but also relatively close to one of the most iconic cities in the world; New York City. New Leaf was announced as I still held on to City Folk, and it was really exciting. I remember it being May 2013 and in the school locker room I was going on and on to a friend about my drawing, which displayed all the new experiences I could and would have in the game. New Leaf was and is all I've ever wanted to to be and more, which is why it's my 2nd fav game of the series.  Regardless of NL being awesome, I still feel like City Folk is a game I don't think I would ever get tired of.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 29, 2016)

New Leaf is my favourite game


----------



## Pnixie (Jun 30, 2016)

I love Wild World but now New Leaf is my favorite, I think it's a complete game with more cutomization, villagers, interactions, events ... I can't wait for the next one


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

New Leaf, I love the features and the game overall. The other ones seem very limited, for obvious reasons, so I really love New Leaf.


----------



## ``` (Jul 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf definitely is my favorite Animal Crossing game because it has plenty of content in store for you and it keeps you busy for several months.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Animal Crossing New Leaf definitely is my favorite Animal Crossing game because it has plenty of content in store for you and it keeps you busy for several months


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

Animal crossing new leaf that is the only Ac game I have played.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

There's really a lot of great improvements from the original.


----------



## Sheando (Jul 8, 2016)

New Leaf is my favorite because of the improved graphics, the huge amount of possible villagers, and the levels of town customization. I also like that I can play as a female character without being stuck in a dress that makes me look like a Keebler elf. The game is just so relaxing; it's such a nice treat when life gets overwhelming.

Wild World would be second for me. I was 11 or 12 when I first got a DS, and that game hooked me completely. It was so magical to lie in bed at night and visit my little town of Mooville. (I know, I know.)

City Folk just didn't grab me in the same way, I think because it had to be played on a larger console. My towns always feel like they should be a private thing, little worlds that fit in my pocket that I can unfold and explore while tucked into a corner of the couch. I don't really want to have to play it in a high-traffic area of the house, and the large screen takes away some of the specialness for me. Cool features, though.

I wanted to love the GC game, but to be honest, something about the movement (that constantly rotating ground) gave me horrible headaches every time I tried to play. Haha. So I gave it up by necessity.


----------



## Nena (Jul 9, 2016)

New leaf is my fave


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 13, 2016)

I love acnl and all it's features. It is clearly the superior game. But the gamecube holds a special place in my heart that can never be taken over by anything else. So I say the gc version is best, even though it clearly isn't, simply because of what it means to me.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 13, 2016)

I've only played CF and NL, but NL is my favorite!


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 14, 2016)

my favorite will always be the gamecube version. i made friends with my cranky villagers (who used to be so much more cranky) and it was so cool when they were actually nice. most of my current villagers are who i had in the gamecube version. i also really liked a lot of the features that got taken out. like the ball, the aerobics, inputting codes, and the gold statue for the person that completed their house first. with that said, there isnt an animal crossing that i havent liked. i love the entire series.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

This was VERY, *VERY, VERY, VERY* difficult, because technically New Leaf is tied with e+ as my favorite. New Leaf is my favorite on a handheld, and e+ on a console. Here's what makes e+ my favorite console. First, it was the first to allow picture taking on SD cards (I even use one of the ones I took in my thumbnail), second you see there in my thumbnail is Reset Center- yeah, that was the first time in the series that showed up, you also had the introduction of medicine and sick animals, you could go into their houses when they weren't home if they were in the same acre (same in every version of GC/64 though, but still), the side scrolling was soooo much a reminder of Zelda, the NES games, some holidays were American (the re-localized the US localized version), if you had space, you could add whoever you wanted into your town using their e-reader card at the fountain (despite popular belief this is only available in e+ and HHD). The fact that it used those e-reader cards! Sure, they were region locked, but still. Add whoever you wanted was such an awesome feature they didn't add back until HHD, and that's kind of a limited game. There's more songs, more fish, more bugs, it was a great console game, but too bad it's only available on a Japanese system.

For New Leaf, they added all the great things the prior ones did, and expanded on them. They took out some things I kind of miss, like Blathers going on and on- kind of wish they treated him like Kapp'n where you could skip it if you wanted, but if you didn't could still hear him. Next, and this I absolutely love, they took out those mid-town cliffs!!! The only cliffs in the game where you need to find a ramp is for the beach, which kind of also sucked because I liked going to the beach without having to go down a cliff. 

No matter what, I guess every game will have something I don't like- I didn't make them, but as far as my favorite overall, New Leaf has to get it, simply because it has the ability to go with me everywhere I go, and I NEVER change the clock other than for DST, so if I miss something at home, I'm SOL, I can't go back and get it, giving the win to New Leaf since I have yet to miss an event thanks to its portability.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

My favourite game by a long shot is New Leaf. I just love all the changes from Wil World and City Folk, it suits me and my preferences perfectly!

Second favourite is WW, my first AC game - and introduction to handheld gaming. I have at least 4 copies of this game plus the one I bought my sister so we could play together. I played this game even after (very belatedly) getting CF for my wii u. Even after starting both my NL towns I still kept at least 2 of my WW towns going!

Third favourite is City Folk, I really did not care for that game at all despite how desperate to play it I was. I was given a wii u for Christmas with this game just so I could play it! But.. I hated it on the big screen. I like my animal crossing portable, and just could not adjust to the different way of playing required. I also didn't have any friends playing it anymore by the time I started, and had neither the time nor inclination to track down random online players to play with. So I played it exclusively as a single player, and it frankly sucked. After being so active visiting and being visited by others in WW, CF was just too isolating for me.

I would love to play the older versions of AC, I've never seen it in real life though have read reviews and gameplay guides (by accident with WW as so many guides weren't clear on which game they were about). Maybe I'll get those someday..


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 19, 2016)

It's a tie between GC AC and New Leaf. I like the original one because of the newness when I played, and New Leaf because of the Add-ons.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 24, 2016)

I have only played this one and wild world. Out of the two I prefer this one, although there were some great parts of WW which I wish had been incorporated into this one. But I love new leafs new personality types, or the smug type at least. They've become equal favourite for me along with lazy, I can't imagine animal crossing without them now.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

Animal Crossing Wild World and City Folk, in my opinion they had much more content and exploration than Animal Crossing NL. I felt like I was discovering way more and got way more out of the game in general. In NL I feel like everything is given to me... I don't know if that is what kids like these days... they removed Resetti because it scared kids... that already worries me. Kids need to stop being sensitive, when I got Animal Crossing at the age of 8 there was Resetti and you had to deal with it not cry in the corner.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 24, 2016)

my first ac game was wild world and it was alright. i didnt really use the wifi option because we didnt have internet back then but besides that it was pretty fun. when i heard about new leaf i freaked out because the graphics looked so much better (at that time i didnt really pay attention to nintendo consoles and game news, i still played on an old ds and didnt even know the 3ds was a thing) and it looked like there was a lot more to do. when it finally came out i had to wait a week or two because i forgot that i also had to beg my mom for a 3ds. when she got me it i was even more surprised because it was the limited edition pokemon x 3ds, which i didnt even ask for. i didnt even like pokemon that much back then, i wanted the pink small 3ds, but it was near my birthday so maybe she wanted to go all out. anyways, when i finally got the game in like july 2013, it was all i had hoped for, i would spend days in my room just playing acnl, it got so bad my mom started taking away my 3ds at night so i wouldnt be up all night. if a video game is fun enough to make an 11 year old stay up till 5 am, youre doing something right.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 24, 2016)

I played WW, CF and NL but I'd say New Leaf was my favorite. I think I was too young to get into WW and CF and didn't really have any friends that played it so the internet options was not something I took part in. New Leaf I finally got the full extent of playing with friends and even though I've restarted my town numerous times for one reason or another, it's been the most enjoyable experience so far. I played on and off for the last few months but with the updates coming in the fall I've gotten back into the game full swing.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 24, 2016)

New Leaf. Population Growing will always have a special place in my heart but New Leaf has the most/best features. I still boot up PG once in awhile for the nostalgia but it didn't age too well.


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2016)

I've only played Wild World and New Leaf, but New Leaf is definitely my favourite.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 26, 2016)

Definitely New Leaf. I love being able to build public works and I like other features like the Dream Suite.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 26, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> my first ac game was wild world and it was alright. i didnt really use the wifi option because we didnt have internet back then but besides that it was pretty fun. when i heard about new leaf i freaked out because the graphics looked so much better (at that time i didnt really pay attention to nintendo consoles and game news, i still played on an old ds and didnt even know the 3ds was a thing) and it looked like there was a lot more to do. when it finally came out i had to wait a week or two because i forgot that i also had to beg my mom for a 3ds. when she got me it i was even more surprised because it was the limited edition pokemon x 3ds, which i didnt even ask for. i didnt even like pokemon that much back then, i wanted the pink small 3ds, but it was near my birthday so maybe she wanted to go all out. anyways, when i finally got the game in like july 2013, it was all i had hoped for, i would spend days in my room just playing acnl, it got so bad my mom started taking away my 3ds at night so i wouldnt be up all night. if a video game is fun enough to make an 11 year old stay up till 5 am, youre doing something right.



Lucky I wish my mom done that... I was too old for it so xD oh well I still remember when I was a child and got my first DS and it was green, I remember being so happy that I screamed lol
I do however remember that when the Pokemon X 3DS came out my boyfriend came home with it and it was a impulse buy lol he already had 2 of small 3DS.


----------



## AmiiboMan64 (Jul 28, 2016)

I love all of the Animal Crossing games, but in my opinion, New Leaf is the best one. New Leaf has so many new things that make the game so much fun, and it feels like it's much more fleshed out than the other games, as it builds on things like town development. I've had so much fun with New Leaf over the last few years, and I still love playing it. The GameCube version is also really great, and I still love playing it from time-to-time because of how quirky and different it is compared to every other Animal Crossing title. Wild World and City Folk, while I feel like I can't really go back to them anymore because of how much better the GameCube and 3DS versions are, still were really fun and great games.


----------



## Sylvei (Jul 28, 2016)

I played and loved all of the games, but the first one I really got into was City Folk even though it wasn't my first Animal Crossing game and then this summer I've been into both New Leaf and Population Growing my sister was the reason I started playing and as much as I like a lot of the things from the other games I never got the full experience(online play) till New leaf plus all the new experiences it put out there and my dreamies are in New leaf too xP


----------



## Clear_Mind (Jul 28, 2016)

We played both and we like New Leaf and Wild World. Those two are good! Anyway, the mechanics  when played are certainly not really different between the two games. Furthermore, New leaf has a lot more in terms of features.


----------

